# pointing dog for pheasant?



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a 3 1/2 year old vizla mix. She does great on bobwhite quail but does poorly on pheasant. She has trouble pointing the pheasant, she trys to get to close to them I think. So she has yet to point a rooster but has pointed a couple hens. Any advice on how to get her better at pheasant?


----------



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

My Braque is now 2 years old and had a phenomenal 1st year pheasant hunting.

We had a lot of false points, and I believe 80% of those were birds that he pointed and they just walked away on him. if we ran open cover we always moved in a direction of thicker cover to try to hold the birds up. They will learn if they keep bouncing the birds up before you're in range and adapt. Just keep putting the dog on birds.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

ksfowler166 said:


> I have a 3 1/2 year old vizla mix. She does great on bobwhite quail but does poorly on pheasant. She has trouble pointing the pheasant, she trys to get to close to them I think. So she has yet to point a rooster but has pointed a couple hens. Any advice on how to get her better at pheasant?


I you can find a preserve that has pheasant hunting? Take her there. We have folks that bring us their dogs once in awhile before the regular pheasant season starts to get them ready for the season. We take them out with us when guiding our hunts and get them used to the birds and other dogs ect. The more you can get them working on birds the better!!!! :thumb:


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

I think the preserve trip tune up is good idea. I do that also. Also take your dog dove hunting its a great way to get their game on.
Josh Tucker
Trophy Time Gun Dogs
http://www.trophytimegundogs.com/
Authorized Owens Distributor
Authorized DT Systems Distributor


----------

